
Remind HN: Well-Kept Gardens Die By Pacifism - revorad
http://lesswrong.com/lw/c1/wellkept_gardens_die_by_pacifism
======
revorad
I repost this because of obvious trolls like this getting upvotes -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2364884>

